# Lunch meat



## tjc74 (May 7, 2003)

How bad is lunch meat.  I eat alot of turkey sandwiches and I have heard lunch meat is not good?

Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Bad.

Cook a turkey, eat it.

Breads bad too come to think of it.


----------



## tjc74 (May 7, 2003)

Why is it so bad, and what is wrong with bread?


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

bread has ingredients that you'r body doesn't need  
bread has starch  ( the bad carbs)


----------



## TJohn (May 8, 2003)

It's processed food! Don't throw money out the window.

TJohn


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

I eat 4 slices of brown bread most morns with my googie eggs, is that bad??


----------



## Rob_NC (May 8, 2003)

Hey W8,  What about sliced turkey?  I eat 2 of sandwiches a day and just noticed that the sodium level is pretty high. 8 slices=650mg. My sandwiches are usually 12-14 slices or 1137.5 mg!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I would not eat any sliced/deli meat period. If you want "healthy" and you all should since you're here  ...use real turkey/chicken/meat.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I eat 4 slices of brown bread most morns with my googie eggs, is that bad??



Brown Bread and Googie Eggs  

Sounds like something I don't want to eat.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sounds like something I don't want to eat.




I don't think I want any either.


----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Hey W8,  What about sliced turkey?  I eat 2 of sandwiches a day and just noticed that the sodium level is pretty high. 8 slices=650mg. My sandwiches are usually 12-14 slices or 1137.5 mg!



14 slices? 

you're a big boy


----------



## TJohn (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 14 slices?
> 
> you're a big boy



No kidding! That's a lot of sodium for on sitting


----------



## Rob_NC (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 14 slices?
> 
> you're a big boy




Not really, the slices are paper thin, so it takes that many just to make a decent sandwich.  I didn't notice the sodium content until last night when I ate a slice by itself. Tasted really salty.  

My quetion now is, how much sodium is too much?


----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Not really, the slices are paper thin, so it takes that many just to make a decent sandwich.  I didn't notice the sodium content until last night when I ate a slice by itself. Tasted really salty.
> 
> My quetion now is, how much sodium is too much?



AFAIK thats really up to you.

Lots of sodium will just bloat you up... if you took it out of your diet you'd probably notice much nicer cuts.


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Bad.
> 
> Cook a turkey, eat it.
> ...




What about in a deli  (Supermarket) and using brands such as Boar's Head?  (Excellent Brand)  Turkey Breast broiled!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Since nobody went into nitrates/nitrites/nitrosamines/sugar/dextrose/dyes/cornstarch/fillers/binders/and the preservatives in the "Mystery Meat" 

and since we are still doing Lunch...does anyone care to list the sodium content of some popular cheeses?


----------



## tjc74 (May 8, 2003)

I am supprised I have put on any muscle the way I eat (135 to 165lbs) I put this weight on in a year.  I search this site often and everytime I search about foods I find out something else I should not be eating.  I have been stuck at about 165lbs for about 6months.  I guess to get any bigger I will really have to start eating better.  I found this in my searching would this be good for me?  I think it was from w8

I am 29yrs, 165lbs, fast matabolism and my goals are 180lbs 
I work out three days a week

Mon - Chest and Tris
Tue - off
Wed - Back and Bis
Thur - off
Fri - Legs

Men's Bulk

This is the program is for a 180# guy with a fast metabolism going to 195 in 5 weeks! 

Supps:

Multi with meal one
10 grams of creatine a day
5 grams of glutamine before training/ 10 grams after

Oil mix equals 1/2 flax and 1/2 safflower
Oatmeal is always old fashion (slow cooking)

Meal #1
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites
6 - 8 oz. 93% lean beef or chicken 
½ - 3/4 cup oatmeal before cooking 
1 TBS Flax Oil (or oil mix)

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 2-3 Scoops Protein, 4-6 TBS whipping 
cream, and 12-18-oz water
½ banana or 4 frozen strawberries

Meal #3
8 - 10 oz. chicken (before cooking)
6 - 8 oz. sweet potato or 1/2 ??? 1 cup cooked rice
2 cups vegetables (broccoli, etc.) 

Meal #4
Protein Drink: 2-3 Scoops Protein Powder, 4-6 TBS whipping 
cream, and 12-18-oz water
½ banana or 4 frozen strawberries)

Meal #5 
8 - 10 oz. sirloin steak or lean meat
2 cups vegetables 
6 oz potato 
1 TBS Flax Oil (or oil mix)

Meal #6 (Non Training Days)
10 -oz chicken breast, 2 cups vegetables;
Or: 3 Scoops protein powder, 6 TBS whipping cream, 20-oz water

Meal #6 (Training Days)
1.5 cups cooked rice, 10 oz sweet potato, 
1 banana, 1 cup vegetables, 1 TBS Butter or Peanut Butter

DRINK 6-8 QUARTS A DAY!


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Hi but why did you post that in this thread


----------



## tjc74 (May 8, 2003)

Hmm, because its my thread......


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

OK  - good enough reason.


----------



## tjc74 (May 8, 2003)

did I sound sarcastic?


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

No, I just wasn't paying attention.  Don't mind me.


----------



## tjc74 (May 9, 2003)

ttt


----------

